# Anyone buy Remy HVH250R4 motor?



## Genius Pooh (Dec 23, 2011)

Anyone buy Remy HVH250R4 motor?

It's super Ideal motor but I didn't hear any one actually buy it..

I think It's one of best for EV motor...

If anyone where I can buy or tell me who use it..

thank


----------



## dskiwi (Mar 17, 2011)

Check out Vaxo Systems www.vaxosystems.com to order Remy motors. He is a distributor.


----------



## Genius Pooh (Dec 23, 2011)

dskiwi said:


> Check out Vaxo Systems www.vaxosystems.com to order Remy motors. He is a distributor.


Thank you 

I checked that site but is there other site??

That site's description is weired...

Expensive one is less power and wrong with voltage and spec with Remy original pdf..


----------



## Ravishankar (Jan 26, 2009)

This site says its worldwide distributor: 
http://www.vaxosystems.net/store/default.aspx
Though in the Remy site they say there are other distributors as well:
Here in Korea: http://www.remykorea.co.kr/english/english.aspx and
For Asia: http://www.delcoremy.com/Dealer-Distributor-Locator.aspx for DelcoRemy may be they can help you get the Remy HVH. 

If you want to buy a complete package i.e Remy motor with Rinehart controller, then here it is: 

http://www.evdrive.com/products/evd-motor-controller/

Ofcourse I would also love to buy Remy HVH AC moto, but at the moment its costs $$$$..

Will consider the day when the total cost of motor and controller comes below §4000..Keep dreaming )


----------



## Genius Pooh (Dec 23, 2011)

Ravishankar said:


> This site says its worldwide distributor:
> http://www.vaxosystems.net/store/default.aspx
> Though in the Remy site they say there are other distributors as well:
> Here in Korea: http://www.remykorea.co.kr/english/english.aspx and
> ...


Haha Amazing information Thank you very much 

Full controller set is too expensive I think  It's better use trans serise 's controller Is remy's motor is BLDC? oh If so that is problem controller is too expensive...
But I know a guy in Korea he can help me..

Me too I just dreamming now.. 

Do you know that motor is BLDC? ( brushless motor)


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

Yes, the remy is BLDC.... it's actually IPM (Internal permanent magnet)... but that is because it has a steel band that goes around the magnets in the rotor to keep them in place.

won't work with a series controller.


----------



## Ravishankar (Jan 26, 2009)

frodus said:


> Yes, the remy is BLDC.... it's actually IPM (Internal permanent magnet)... but that is because it has a steel band that goes around the magnets in the rotor to keep them in place.
> 
> won't work with a series controller.


I think that it is actually configurable. If you look at this document:
http://www.remyinc.com/docs/HVH250R4.pdf

It says the rotor types are configurable. Three of them can be AC IM type. As far as the permanent magnet type goes, I am not sure if it is BLDC or PM AC type..

It was interesting that this was pointed out as Vaxosystems offer only the PM type. EvDrive.com does not say what is the type of the systems offered. But looking at the costs it might be the PM type..

While the PM is slightly more efficient, the AC IM stands out in cost, ruggedness and environmental friendliness(does not use rare-earth PMs). 

It would be interesting to know what the cost of a Remy250 AC type motor would cost..


----------



## Ravishankar (Jan 26, 2009)

Here is something interesting for all guys considering Remy..
http://www.d1g1taldr1ve.com/d1-overview/

This is a complete Remy250 PM type motor and controller AND a single reduction ratio gearbox AND differential - (according to the site: The D1 is slated for delivery in Q2 of 2011, for under $8999. Additional models, including a high performance version, are currently under development!).

Great! But my initial mail asking for a AC IM type instead of PM typeto them went un-responded..


----------



## WheelMotor (Sep 16, 2008)

Wow ! Very interesting! 
Combine this red box with this: 
If Lotus markets it's range extenders for a good price. Than we can easily convert our cars to series Hybrids. (sorry for the big picture. Use Ctrl+ and CTRL- to get the text normal on your screen. If you wnat to get back to normal view us Ctrl 0)


----------



## Ravishankar (Jan 26, 2009)

WheelMotor said:


> . Than we can easily convert our cars to series Hybrids.


Hmm. Not as easy as you think. For some weeks I was looking into E-REV design. To make one, we need a bidirectional DC-DC converter so that power can flow into and out of the traction battery pack. Something like this:
http://www.brusa.biz/index.php?id=142&L=1

An energy management unit is also needed with a strategy to optimally maintain the SoC

The Lotus solution is interesting, yet that is still not an optimal solution. The ICE is still too large and inefficient. Check out page 10 of this report:

http://www.motorex.com/File/magazine/10_1034_Magazine_91_E.pdf
http://www.brusa.biz/uploads/media/BRUSA_Golf-REX_datasheet.pdf


Now this is what is needed as a range extender! I just wonder what will be its efficiency if run on a Miller cycle.. And it can easily extend the range of a car weighing 1245 kgs! 

And now guess what ? Swissauto which made this REX, is now owned by Polaris :
http://www.dtic.mil/ndia/2011power/Session23_12836Stewart.pdf

So you can try your luck in getting one  .. !


----------



## somanywelps (Jan 25, 2012)

Ravishankar said:


> Here is something interesting for all guys considering Remy..
> http://www.d1g1taldr1ve.com/d1-overview/
> 
> This is a complete Remy250 PM type motor and controller AND a single reduction ratio gearbox AND differential - (according to the site: The D1 is slated for delivery in Q2 of 2011, for under $8999. Additional models, including a high performance version, are currently under development!).
> ...


That's very low power. As for the gearbox, just plug the motor straight into a differential. Same effect. If you have enough torque, you could even use an LSD. 

The scott drive is a 150kw peak for $3k, and there is a 100kw peak motor to $2.5k with it in a package....


----------



## Ravishankar (Jan 26, 2009)

somanywelps said:


> That's very low power. As for the gearbox, just plug the motor straight into a differential. Same effect. If you have enough torque, you could even use an LSD.
> 
> The scott drive is a 150kw peak for $3k, and there is a 100kw peak motor to $2.5k with it in a package....


I had see scottdrive once before. So I decided to check the it out once again here:
http://shop.greenstage.co.nz/product/100kw-scott-drive-ac-inverter-and-motor-package

And here is something: 
"This 100kW AC drive packages includes a purpose built EV inverter and a 3 phase permanent magnet motor. The motor is rated for 35kW continuous, with 100kW peaks for up to 10 sec"

So if the motor is capable of 100KW then what is the use of having a controller of 150KW ?

Besides the peak is for 10s which is not impressive. Also the Chinese made motor weighs 80kgs! Where as the Remy has a continuous rating of 60KW and a peak of 75KW. And the Remy based package weighs 59kgs in total:

http://www.d1g1taldr1ve.com/d1-tech-specs/

This is typical of Remy since it has the patented HVH stator windings that lower the temperature upto 20 degC. 

http://www.greencarcongress.com/2010/02/remy-amp-20100216.html

All this is ofcourse is no commercial for Remy! So , though the scott dive controller looks impressive with the packaged BLDC motor for USD 5495, the motor really fails to pass muster.


Also it brings me to another topic: why do people need so much power. To comfortably accelerate a 1000kg car, we only need a motor with 75KW peak. It is really cost that matters to bring EV's to the masses! Remy: Please do put good AC IM motors on to the off the shelf products..!


----------



## bjfreeman (Dec 7, 2011)

Ravishankar said:


> Also it brings me to another topic: why do people need so much power. To comfortably accelerate a 1000kg car, we only need a motor with 75KW peak. It is really cost that matters to bring EV's to the masses! Remy: Please do put good AC IM motors on to the off the shelf products..!


are you considering starting on the 50% grade and accelerating.
that is most of our terrain is, in the NW of US.
Also what is the top continuous speed with 75KW for a box type car frame you have a lot of wind resistance.


----------



## somanywelps (Jan 25, 2012)

Ravishankar said:


> I had see scottdrive once before. So I decided to check the it out once again here:
> http://shop.greenstage.co.nz/product/100kw-scott-drive-ac-inverter-and-motor-package
> 
> And here is something:
> ...


Because greenstage matched it with a weaker motor. I think the controller is $3k and you can go grab a 150kw motor if you want and you'll still be less than that digitaldrive one.


----------



## Nuts&Volts (Dec 20, 2011)

We use an HVH250 in a motorcycle project. Way to heavy and big for a motorcycle, but it would be perfect for a car. It is very reliable and delivers the power. We only have only used 110HP from it with our controller and didnt see higher than 45degC at 300Arms. We may be looking at selling our very lightly used Remy motor later this year. 

-Kyle


----------



## Ravishankar (Jan 26, 2009)

bjfreeman said:


> are you considering starting on the 50% grade and accelerating.
> that is most of our terrain is, in the NW of US.
> Also what is the top continuous speed with 75KW for a box type car frame you have a lot of wind resistance.


Well a 50% grade is just too much even for a normal car. The power required in that case would very much depend on weight. Certainly not applicable to the pickups that are so common in the US. 
How much 75KW = 100hp can do.
According to this article:_ 
wps.aw.com/wps/media/objects/877/898586/topics/topic02.pdf_

It is enough to propel a 1241kg car with a Cd of 0.35 from 0 to 100kmph in 6.1 seconds. So I guess 75KW is enough power for any medium sized car..


----------



## Ravishankar (Jan 26, 2009)

Nuts&Volts said:


> We use an HVH250 in a motorcycle project. Way to heavy and big for a motorcycle, but it would be perfect for a car. It is very reliable and delivers the power. We only have only used 110HP from it with our controller and didnt see higher than 45degC at 300Arms. We may be looking at selling our very lightly used Remy motor later this year.
> 
> -Kyle


Nice info! That could be one hell of a motorbike! Any link to your project ? Do you mean 11hp or 110hp ?? Also was your motor AC or PM type ? Which controller did you use ? Where did you buy it the motor..? A lot of Qns )


----------



## Nuts&Volts (Dec 20, 2011)

Ravishankar said:


> Nice info! That could be one hell of a motorbike! Any link to your project ? Do you mean 11hp or 110hp ?? Also was your motor AC or PM type ? Which controller did you use ? Where did you buy it the motor..? A lot of Qns )


Our webpage is here, http://bemrt.org.ohio-state.edu/ , but it still needs a lot of work...

I do indeed mean 110HP or ~80kW after losses. This was dyno'd with our pack sagging horribly to 400V. We could probably get close to 130HP fresh off the charger with better cells. We have the PM motor which is a BLDC because it has a trapezoidal back-EMF. We use a Tritium Wavesculptor 200 with a 112s LiPo battery pack (or 415V nominal, 465V charged). This battery has unfortunately been retired due to a lot of low quality cells committing suicide right in the middle of a pack. 

We actually were able to source the motor direct from Remy. I don't know the details of this procurement because I was not involved at that stage. 

-Kyle


----------



## Ravishankar (Jan 26, 2009)

Nuts&Volts said:


> Our webpage is here, http://bemrt.org.ohio-state.edu/ , but it still needs a lot of work...
> 
> I do indeed mean 110HP or ~80kW after losses. This was dyno'd with our pack sagging horribly to 400V. We could probably get close to 130HP fresh off the charger with better cells. We have the PM motor which is a BLDC because it has a trapezoidal back-EMF. We use a Tritium Wavesculptor 200 with a 112s LiPo battery pack (or 415V nominal, 465V charged). This battery has unfortunately been retired due to a lot of low quality cells committing suicide right in the middle of a pack.
> 
> ...


Monstrous power for a motorbike. I wonder if it does not fly.. .. But then the batteries have to keep with the power requirements. 10C or 20C discharge rates..May be you should try the new A123 nanophosphate-ext cells..

Still a open, is there any out there who has used the HVH250 AC IM type motor..


----------



## Nuts&Volts (Dec 20, 2011)

Ravishankar said:


> Monstrous power for a motorbike. I wonder if it does not fly.. .. But then the batteries have to keep with the power requirements. 10C or 20C discharge rates..May be you should try the new A123 nanophosphate-ext cells..
> 
> Still a open, is there any out there who has used the HVH250 AC IM type motor..


Actually with our 14.5kWh pack we only ran a 6C discharge rate on 25C rated cells. However our machine was over 620lbs ready to race. 

The EcoCAR team in our shop also uses the HVH250 but with their own casing and cooling scheme. And some of the A123 batteries. Those cells arent energy dense enough for a motorcycle thou.


----------



## WheelMotor (Sep 16, 2008)

Ravishankar said:


> Hmm. Not as easy as you think. For some weeks I was looking into E-REV design. To make one, we need a bidirectional DC-DC converter so that power can flow into and out of the traction battery pack. Something like this:
> http://www.brusa.biz/index.php?id=142&L=1
> 
> An energy management unit is also needed with a strategy to optimally maintain the SoC
> ...


Nice reading. That single cylinder Polaris Rex engine should be nice enough, to extend the range. But quanta costa ???


----------



## Nabla_Operator (Aug 5, 2011)

5 months later now ...
I take it that none of the forum members ever saw a Remy motor built in with succes in a DIY project...


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

Nabla_Operator said:


> 5 months later now ...
> I take it that none of the forum members ever saw a Remy motor built in with succes in a DIY project...


I've participated in several racer projects which use it. Perhaps at the deep end of the DIY pool  You have to be serious, meaning money and engineering talent.


----------



## Genius Pooh (Dec 23, 2011)

major said:


> I've participated in several racer projects which use it. Perhaps at the deep end of the DIY pool  You have to be serious, meaning money and engineering talent.


 
Yeah It's too far from just personal project... controller's price and avaiablity is too high... ( I never got message from manufacture ."we can sell a single controller ) 

I think It's take at least 2-5 years..

I plan to use two or 3 Kostove alpha 11" .. currently most cheap and powerfull solution...


----------



## Jordysport (Mar 22, 2009)

Genius Pooh said:


> Yeah It's too far from just personal project... controller's price and avaiablity is too high... ( I never got message from manufacture ."we can sell a single controller )
> 
> I think It's take at least 2-5 years..
> 
> I plan to use two or 3 Kostove alpha 11" .. currently most cheap and powerfull solution...


In what situation do you need a peak torque of 800Nm/1200Nm (2 or 3 kostov 11 alpha)???


----------



## Genius Pooh (Dec 23, 2011)

Jordysport said:


> In what situation do you need a peak torque of 800Nm/1200Nm (2 or 3 kostov 11 alpha)???


Oh I will make EV Equus - Hyundai car of course my current car - 

It's 2.1 ton and I better think about HP.. not just torque..

and my goal is make prototype of EV power pack 

battery +controller + motor + diesel engine and + generator.. 

Every one will easily replace with my power pack ( I think) 

but I need time I have serious depression and money issue. 

And are you sure about torque? I thought It will be half of it


----------



## Jordysport (Mar 22, 2009)

Genius Pooh said:


> Oh I will make EV Equus - Hyundai car of course my current car -
> 
> It's 2.1 ton and I better think about HP.. not just torque..
> 
> ...


At 900A the motor produces peak of 157bhp at approximately 3000RPM, so 3 of them would be 471bhp even at 600A peak its still 135bhp each motor. 

So your planning a diesel-electric, why not make a simple DC conversion of your car first and work from there, seems your trying to make it the best car in the world by miles in one hit with little experience surely its logical to take 1 step at a time gain experience and go from there and improve the car.


----------



## Genius Pooh (Dec 23, 2011)

Jordysport said:


> At 900A the motor produces peak of 157bhp at approximately 3000RPM, so 3 of them would be 471bhp even at 600A peak its still 135bhp each motor.
> 
> So your planning a diesel-electric, why not make a simple DC conversion of your car first and work from there, seems your trying to make it the best car in the world by miles in one hit with little experience surely its logical to take 1 step at a time gain experience and go from there and improve the car.


 
yea you are right...

Actually in here EV conversion is non-legal... so I must establish EV research center . to make communicate with goverment I must make power pack first.. 
(I'm living in Korea sadly) that's why I make powerpack first.. It's not mine it's Korea's law


----------



## E30_Dave (Apr 19, 2012)

Shame they're so damned expensive:

http://vaxosystems.com/store/products/104-hvh250-090po-pm-g1-remy-electric-motor.aspx

...and difficult to get hold of in the UK !


----------



## Genius Pooh (Dec 23, 2011)

E30_Dave said:


> Shame they're so damned expensive:
> 
> http://vaxosystems.com/store/products/104-hvh250-090po-pm-g1-remy-electric-motor.aspx
> 
> ...and difficult to get hold of in the UK !


Oh

It was 5000$ now 1 1/2 more wow!


----------



## E30_Dave (Apr 19, 2012)

Another one worth a look:

http://www.cpmotors.eu/fileadmin/media/downloads/Flyer/Infoflyer_CPM_RFTR_EN_2012.pdf

Their website says that it'll be available in 2012... but that's obviously come and gone. I e-mailed them last night to enquire as to availability, and await their reply... still like the Remy though


----------

